# conversations are stimulating



## artimedoros49

Hi,

The word I’m having a problem with is “conversations’, with several options in the dictionary. Is *“hovor”* the correct word to use in the following context:

_Lekce jsou zajímavé a *hovory *jsou často podnětné. Diskutujeme o všech možných druhů – o politice, cestování, ..._

_The classes are interesting and our *conversations* are often stimulating. We discuss all sorts of things....._

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## jazyk

_Rozhovory_, _diskuse _or _debaty _would be better words in your context.

Diskutujeme o všech možných tématech: o politice...
or
Probíráme všechna možná témata: o politice...


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you, Jazyk.


----------



## ilocas2

The problem is that the word _podnětný_ sounds posh and stilted. Better is not to translate _conversations are stimulating_ at all.


----------

